# Washable paint?



## jkbirocz (Jan 25, 2008)

Well last week I was going through all of my hardbaits; taking off all the rusty trebles and cleaning the lures. I don't know what really caused this problem, but I think it was from throwing soft plastics into my boxes of lures. The soft plastics either melt or have oils on them that seem to take the paint off of baits, or discolor them. This is what happened to one of my favorite floating rattle traps. I started to wipe the lure off with soapy water and a rag and the black paint just started coming off. Only one side of the bait's paint came off easily, but I could get the other side off if I wanted to, but I'm gonna see if the fish like a two tone paint job first :lol: 

Uncleaned side






Cleaned side





They obviously use different kinds of paint when painting the black detail of these baits....


----------



## slim357 (Jan 25, 2008)

yea you gotta be careful when storing soft plastics , i personaly will not put them in a box, i just keep them in there bag and throw em in a worm binder.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm just lazy, and don't care. If I have a soft plastic on and wanna switch to something in my plano boxes, I'll cut it off and toss it in with my other lures.....oh well. The thing is it doesn't happen with all hardbaits. Rattle trap paint seems to be trashy and there is no clearcoat, whish will cause these problems.


----------



## little anth (Jan 26, 2008)

wow that sucks mabee the fish will like it though you never know


----------

